# Newbee



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi,
Im malc8148...and I have just joined and would like to say hi to everybody..........im probably going to ask alot of stupid questions that youve all heard a thousand times before,but please bear with me.
Malc


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Everyone asks daft questions even the very established members :lol: Welcome to the forum next stop www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome!!!! We are a friendly bunch, honest, we only bite if we know ya :wink: . Join the TTOC as soon as you can its well worth it just for the magazine alone.

Before asking newbee questions try a "search" on the forum, its not the easiest of functions to use but you may be lucky and find what you need before asking.

One thing worth finding out straight away is when you car had its cam belt changed last.

Happy TTing, Stu.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome had my TT 7 years and still asking stupid questions


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome Newbie,    

cheers

rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome had my TT 7 years and still asking stupid questions


I'll beat you Andi. Got mine 8 years and also still asking loads of questions, especially about mods :wink: :lol:

Welcome, Malc  
Where in the country are you? Have a look on the EVENTS board; there are loads of meets up and down the country. So what could be better than getting to know some peeps on here face to face 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> So what could be better than getting to know some peeps on here face to face 8)


Meeting them on the interspazzy before making any other commitments? :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > So what could be better than getting to know some peeps on here face to face 8)
> ...


Do you make a commitment when you meet someone face to face ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Only if they are honest.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

malc8148 said:


> Hi,
> Im malc8148...and I have just joined and would like to say hi to everybody..........im probably going to ask alot of stupid questions that youve all heard a thousand times before,but please bear with me.
> Malc


Welocome to the TTF 'community'

Remember the only stupid thing is NOT asking a question when you could easily have done!

If you are that worried, then you can always try the search function too


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

Rusty
Love that avatar!!!
Malc


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys,appreciate the welcome.
Malc


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi mate,theres a midlands meet on 20th nov,(in events)not far for you,if you fancy it
cheers
jon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

malc8148 said:


> Rusty
> Love that avatar!!!
> Malc


Thanks mate. Help yourself!

cheers

Rich


----------

